# CMHR



## sandra dittus (Jul 28, 2008)

GINA, I AM VICE PRESIDENT OF TRI-STATE MINIATURE HORSE CLUB OF NW FLORIDA. WE HAVE DISBANDED OUR CLUB AND ALL HAVE AGREED THAT THE MONEY IN OUR BANK ACCOUNT IS TO BE DONATED TO CMHR. THE CHECK WAS MAILED OUT TODAY BY CERTIFIED MAIL TO YOUR ADDRESS. WHEN YOU RECEIVE IT WOULD YOU PLEASE E-MAIL ME TO CONFIRM THAT YOU GOT IT, I WOULD LIKE TO PASS IT ON TO ALL OF THE MEMBERS OF OUR CLUB SO THAT THEY KNOW THAT THE MONEY WAS PUT TO GOOD USE.

THANKS,

SANDRA DITTUS

E-MAIL: [email protected]


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 28, 2008)

I will say thanks. You have done a wonderful thing.

Christy


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 28, 2008)

What a generous gesture!


----------



## Gini (Jul 28, 2008)

Sandra

On behalf of CMHR and the rescue mini's I would like to thank you! I'm so sorry to hear that your miniature horse club has disbanded. Please know that the donation is very much appreciated and will be put to good use with all the miniatures coming into the rescue and the one's that are in now. I will let you know the minute it reaches me. Please tell everyone

*[SIZE=12pt]THANK YOU!![/SIZE]*



sandra dittus said:


> GINA, I AM VICE PRESIDENT OF TRI-STATE MINIATURE HORSE CLUB OF NW FLORIDA. WE HAVE DISBANDED OUR CLUB AND ALL HAVE AGREED THAT THE MONEY IN OUR BANK ACCOUNT IS TO BE DONATED TO CMHR. THE CHECK WAS MAILED OUT TODAY BY CERTIFIED MAIL TO YOUR ADDRESS. WHEN YOU RECEIVE IT WOULD YOU PLEASE E-MAIL ME TO CONFIRM THAT YOU GOT IT, I WOULD LIKE TO PASS IT ON TO ALL OF THE MEMBERS OF OUR CLUB SO THAT THEY KNOW THAT THE MONEY WAS PUT TO GOOD USE.
> THANKS,
> 
> SANDRA DITTUS
> ...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sandra I'm not connected to CMHR but please extend my thanks to everyone too. It was a wonderful thing to do!!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! What an awesome thing to do. I am just amazed at the generosity of people sometimes.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

That's really great!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 29, 2008)

How wonderful! Thank you so much.


----------



## Connie P (Jul 31, 2008)

What a generous gift! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!


----------



## DrivinTime (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd like to add my



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



. A very generous thing to do, and for a great cause!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you so much!

Kay


----------

